# Darf die Anwendung mit der Kamera fotografieren? Ja/Nein



## xip (7. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

ich schreibe mit J2ME eine Software die Bilder von der CAM abruft. Klappt auch super, allerdings kriege ich immer wenn ich eine Foto mache eine Frage von meinem Handy!


Darf die Anwendung mit der Kamera fotografieren?

Wie kriege ich das weg, habt ihr da eine Idee?

Dank euch.


----------



## Noctarius (8. Aug 2009)

Da es sich hier sicher um ein Sicherheitsfeature handelt (um z.B. einen Handytrojaner davon abzuhalten automatische Raumüberwachungen zu machen, in dem er Cam und Mic aktiviert) denke ich eher nö, kein Weg.


----------



## xip (8. Aug 2009)

konnte es wegbekommen. Es gab in meinem Handy, W200i eine Funktion für die Java Programme. Das konnte ich abschalten, aber mit dem Speichern scheint es auch nicht zu klappen.


----------



## The_S (10. Aug 2009)

Mit viel Glück kannst du das im Handy abschalten (von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich), mit Geld und nur noch ein bisschen Glück kannst du das Handy zertifizieren (z. B. von Verisign) und die Zielhandys unterstützen auch das Zertifikat.


----------



## xip (10. Aug 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Das mit den Zertifikaten kenne ich noch nicht. Ich will nur das ich Datein auf dem Handy speichern kann ohne das diese Meldung kommt.

Kann ich wenn ich so ein Zertifikat benötige da auch irgendwie anders rankommen?

lg


----------



## The_S (11. Aug 2009)

Du kannst deine Anwendung auch selbst zertifizieren. Wenn du Glück hast, erlaubt dein Telefon die nachträgliche Installation von Zertifikaten. Ansonsten (das ist der üblichere Weg und auch der Grund, warum die meisten Applikationen mehrmals zertifiziert sind) musst du die Anwendung mit einem Zertifikat versehen, das dein Telefon bereits kennt und als vertrauenswürdig einstuft.


----------



## xip (11. Aug 2009)

Dank dir,


diese zertifizierung, muss ich dir irgendwie in mein Java Programm einbauen, oder ist das eine Einstellungssache der
Applikation auf dem Handy?


----------



## The_S (11. Aug 2009)

Du schickst deine Anwendung bspw. an VeriSign. Die gucken, ob die Anwendung was böses macht. Falls nein, wird die Anwendung von VeriSign signiert. Du darfst auch mal Google bemühen


----------



## xip (11. Aug 2009)

achwas, so ein Prozess dahinter. Das gibs ja nicht. Selber kriege ich das nicht gebacken?


----------



## The_S (11. Aug 2009)

xip hat gesagt.:


> achwas, so ein Prozess dahinter. Das gibs ja nicht. Selber kriege ich das nicht gebacken?





The_S hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst deine Anwendung auch selbst zertifizieren. Wenn du Glück hast, erlaubt dein Telefon die nachträgliche Installation von Zertifikaten. Ansonsten (das ist der üblichere Weg und auch der Grund, warum die meisten Applikationen mehrmals zertifiziert sind) musst du die Anwendung mit einem Zertifikat versehen, das dein Telefon bereits kennt und als vertrauenswürdig einstuft.





The_S hat gesagt.:


> Du darfst auch mal Google bemühen




Noch irgendwelche Fragen?


----------



## xip (11. Aug 2009)

naja, schon, traue mich aber nicht mehr!


----------



## The_S (11. Aug 2009)

Frag doch. Beisst hier niemand


----------



## Atze (11. Aug 2009)

wenn du deiner software nicht prüfen lassen willst, dann wird es ja einen grund haben, ohne dir was unterstellen zu wollen. also gut das es so eine maßnahme gibt


----------



## The_S (11. Aug 2009)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> wenn du deiner software nicht prüfen lassen willst, dann wird es ja einen grund haben



der vermutlich finanzieller Natur ist


----------



## xip (11. Aug 2009)

ja, aber was soll der Scheis. Ich will die Software nur für mich nutzen und habe kein Bock für selberprogrammierte Sachen, damit sie fehlerfrei laufen, noch Asche abzudrücken. 

Zudem es eine Javaaanwendung ist, die sowieso durch kostenlose Libs erstellt wurde.

Ich finds assi das ich da eine externe Firma mit der freischaltung meiner Software beauftragen muss.


----------



## The_S (11. Aug 2009)

So ist nunmal das Sicherheitskonzept von Java.

Und die Frage ist jetzt?


----------



## xip (11. Aug 2009)

was machen die, was ich nicht mit der Applikation machen könnte?


----------



## Atze (11. Aug 2009)

die masse vertraut denen, dir nicht!


----------



## The_S (11. Aug 2009)

xip hat gesagt.:


> was machen die, was ich nicht mit der Applikation machen könnte?



Nix


----------



## xip (11. Aug 2009)

tja, wenn das so ist, gibs da irgendwie ein Tutorial wie ich das selbst zertifiziere?

(ich weis, ich hätte google fragen können, aber der Thread wird gerade so gut besucht!!  )


----------



## The_S (11. Aug 2009)

xip hat gesagt.:


> tja, wenn das so ist, gibs da irgendwie ein Tutorial wie ich das selbst zertifiziere?



Muss man dir alles doppelt und dreifach sagen? Ich zitiere mich noch einmal selbst:



The_S hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst deine Anwendung auch selbst zertifizieren. Wenn du Glück hast, erlaubt dein Telefon die nachträgliche Installation von Zertifikaten. Ansonsten (das ist der üblichere Weg und auch der Grund, warum die meisten Applikationen mehrmals zertifiziert sind) musst du die Anwendung mit einem Zertifikat versehen, das dein Telefon bereits kennt und als vertrauenswürdig einstuft.





xip hat gesagt.:


> (ich weis, ich hätte google fragen können, aber der Thread wird gerade so gut besucht!!  )



Was ist das denn für eine Ausrede? Es geht hier um DEIN Problem. Wir geben dir (soweit möglich) in unserer Freizeit und unentgeltlich Tipps, wenn du absolut nicht weiter kommst. Wir haben davon aber absolut nichts (außer evtl. das gute Gefühl, jemanden geholfen zu haben). Und du bist zu faul Google zu bemühen?


----------



## xip (11. Aug 2009)

nagut, im Prinzip hast du recht. Davon habt ihr nicht viel. 

Aber...

Ich sehen das eher so, der Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums ist nicht nur das ich zufrieden bin und meine Aufgaben gelöst habe. Sondern auch vielmehr ein Nachschlagewerk für diejenigen die ähnliche Probleme haben bieten zu können. Sie sehen den Thread und erhoffen sich das das Problem zu Ende gebracht wird. Erst das macht den Wert des Forums aus.

OK, mann könnte es auch als faule Rechtfertigung von mir sehen.


----------



## The_S (11. Aug 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Sinn eines Forums, dass ungewöhnliche und spezifische (bzw. bei Anfängern einfache, da diese nicht wissen, wo sie suchen sollen) Probleme gelöst werden, die eben nicht (so leicht) über Google abgehakt werden können. Auch für Diskussionen ist ein Forum gut. 

Außerdem kann der Fragestellter - nachdem er eine Antwort über Google gefunden hat - den entsprechenden Link in den Thread posten. So haben auch spätere "Sucher" etwas davon.


----------



## xip (11. Aug 2009)

naja, das sehe ich schon genauso wie du. 

Aber, wohin sich der Thread gerade entwickelt halte ich doch für was eher spezielles.

Habe in meiner ME SDK 3.0 die Möglichkeit gefunden Zertifikate zu erstellen und diese in dem Emulator anzuwenden. Kann ich diese Zertifikate in den Code mit einbinden und auf meine Handy zusammen mit dem Zertifikat raufpacken?


----------



## The_S (11. Aug 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ich habe noch nie eine J2ME-App selbst zertifiziert.


----------



## ice-breaker (11. Aug 2009)

Zertifikate müssen manuell extra importiert werden, sonst wäre ja auch das gesammte System nutzlos :noe:

Wenn man einfach ein selbst signiertes Zertifikat mit in die Jar packen könnte, was automatisch installiert wird, könnte man sich die Sicherheitsfunktionen auch gleich sparen :autsch:


----------



## The_S (11. Aug 2009)

Ach, da steht ja tatsächlich "in den Code mit einbinden". Hab ich total überlesen. Das geht dann natürlich nicht, da muss ich ice-breaker recht geben.


----------



## xip (12. Aug 2009)

ja ICE Breaker, da haste wohl recht. Aber ist es irgendwie möglich, die selbst erstellten Zertifikate auf dem Handy nachzuinstallieren?


----------



## The_S (12. Aug 2009)

xip hat gesagt.:


> ja ICE Breaker, da haste wohl recht. Aber ist es irgendwie möglich, die selbst erstellten Zertifikate auf dem Handy nachzuinstallieren?



Liest du eigentlich, was man dir schreibt?



The_S hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst deine Anwendung auch selbst zertifizieren. *Wenn du Glück hast, erlaubt dein Telefon die nachträgliche Installation von Zertifikaten*. Ansonsten (das ist der üblichere Weg und auch der Grund, warum die meisten Applikationen mehrmals zertifiziert sind) musst du die Anwendung mit einem Zertifikat versehen, das dein Telefon bereits kennt und als vertrauenswürdig einstuft.



Warum muss ich mich hier ständig wiederholen?


----------



## rickshawdriver (14. Aug 2009)

ich hab in der shozu app sowas wie "permission" gefunden. da kann man dann manuell einstellen, bei was das telefon immer nachfragen soll. geht das nicht auch in diesem fall irgendwie???
und bzgl verifikation: die leute gehen halt davon aus, dass man apps vermarkten will und nicht nur für sich selbst entwickelt, von dem her machts schon sinn. aber ja, für den fall ists halt lächerlich die 200€ auszugeben (wenn ich mich recht erinnere)...


----------

